# Sinnvoller URL oder BLOB?



## Kenan89 (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich wollte wissen, was sinnvoller ist. Sollte man lieber die URL einer Grafik in die Datenbank speichern und beim auslesen ein <img> Tag erstellen, oder sollte man gleich mit BLOB Typ die Daten speichern?


----------



## nillehammer (11. Mai 2012)

Beim Blob hast Du einen einheitlichen Zugriffsweg auf alle Daten: Dein DBMS und die Persistenzschicht. Du kannst auch zumindest NOT NULL-Constraints durchsetzen. Das geht bei der URL-Lösung nicht. Hier müsstest Du dafür sorgen, dass die Bilder irgendwo rumliegen. Das ist ein zusätzlicher Synchronisationsaufwand.

Für die URL-Lösung spricht, dass das Handling relativ einfach ist, wenn Du die Bilder sowieso schon als Dateien hast. Wenn sie evtl. sogar relativ statisch sind, ist eine Auslieferung direkt aus dem Filesystem sicher auch performanter als das Auslesen als BLOB und Ausliefern in einem Stream.


----------



## Presler (11. Mai 2012)

Lege dir am besten ein Verzeichnis an und speichere den Verweis auf das Dokument in die Datenbank.


----------

